# Fish Oil



## JayJay (Nov 18, 2003)

Anyone taking Fish Oil? I've only heard positive things about it. I hear it's good for the heart, brain, eyes, skin, and helps with depression. I actually do not like seafood and probably eat it only once a year, so maybe I'm really lacking in Omega-3's.


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

these miracle cures come and go but Ive never heard anyone say it can harm you, I take it for heart and artritus, the capsules now disolve lower down so no more fishy burps
some calim it helps with anxiety, but with all anxiety cures the strong possible placebo effect needs to be kept in mind


----------



## DavidPT40 (Jun 11, 2006)

Fish oil can work as a beta-blocker. Sometimes I get a 'runners-high' a few hours after I take fish oil.


----------



## Maike (Sep 29, 2004)

DavidPT40 said:


> Fish oil can work as a beta-blocker. Sometimes I get a 'runners-high' a few hours after I take fish oil.


Really, how much do you take David?


----------



## shill (Feb 18, 2006)

Indeed, omega-3 is an essential fatty acid; it cannot be synthesized in the body. It may not decrease anxiety, but you should still take it if you rarely eat fish.


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm taking fish oil and thinking it's good stuff. I seem to be less tense since I started taking it yet I still keep in mind the possible placebo effect arthur talks about.


----------



## Spazcol (Oct 14, 2006)

I take it. I try to take 3 caps in the morning and 3 at night minimum. From what I've read it does help with depression but only at high doses.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

It's not gonna hurt you. It might help. It definitely seems to help other components of one's health. Take it.

from http://www.psycheducation.org/depressio ... mega-3.htm :



> Conclusions (reviewed as of 3/2006; still seem to hold):
> 
> * the evidence is piling up that omega-3 fatty acids do something, at least in some people;
> * the dose to use is not at all clear, as some studies suggest you can go too high and lose benefits (Nevets, Sagduyu), whereas many of the individual glowing results come with the higher doses;
> ...


http://www.psychologytoday.com/articles ... 00006.html
http://www.stanford.edu/group/hopes/tre ... lm/i5.html
http://www.jacn.org/cgi/content/full/21/6/495
http://www.thedyslexiashop.co.uk/pdfdocuments/haag.pdf
Eicosapentaenoic acid in treatment-resistant depression associated with symptom remission, structural brain changes and reduced neuronal phospholipid turnover.


----------

